# models you hope turn into plastic kits



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I seen a simaller thing on the 40K forums, so I will ask you what fantasy models you want to become plastic kits?

I personally hope the poison wind gobladers become a plastic kit of 10, I would buy 3 boxes of that right away


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

TK Tomb Guard, boxed in tens. Also a plastic Screaming Skull Catapult, plastic Bone Giant and a plastic Scorpion, with all highly customisable.

Not forgetting a King/Prince kit and a Liche Priest kit, a bit like the Empire General one.

I can always dream I suppose...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much everything thats metal and not a character and bigger then a blister pack.

For ogre's, thats pretty much the Tyrant and Butcher, Gorgers, Yhethee( even though I don't use them) and maneaters... thought I'd want the same style of maneaters, just plastic, so they're cheaper.

Other things... its stuff that doesn't exist yet.... so thats more of 'models I'd like to see', rather then 'models I'd like to see in plastic'.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Dark Riders, Witch Elves (they're still metal, right?) Executioners, Black Guard, RBT, Hydra, Cold One Chariot.

Screw the other races.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Id have to say(iv only just started a WoC army so i dont know much about other stuff reallY) Warriors of chaos chosen, £41 just to get 10, thats way to expensive and as others have said before plastic plague bearers.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Id have to say(iv only just started a WoC army so i dont know much about other stuff reallY) Warriors of chaos chosen, £41 just to get 10, thats way to expensive and as others have said before plastic plague bearers.


to get 10 poison wind gobladers its 120 canadian 82 British pounds so yeah. lol.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

plastic savage orcs and they're prettyy steep at £15.50 for 5 and £20.50 for command shame really as they are awesome ingame


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Jezzail teams, Chaos Warshrine, Treekin, Wild Riders, Eternal Guard, Great Eagles, any of the Greater Daemons,PLAGUEBEARERS (it's stupid that the most survivable of the daemons is still only available in metal), Rock Lobber/trebuchet/grudgethrower (heck, they could put out a generic stone thrower with different crew models and bits to customize like they did with the giant). That's enough for a start. I got plenty more ideas.

What I'd really like to see and would pay good money for: a Matt Ward dart board!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Cheese meister said:


> plastic savage orcs and they're prettyy steep at £15.50 for 5 and £20.50 for command shame really as they are awesome ingame


Probably in the new Orc range in March, imo.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Terradons. Those things have the smallest freaking surface ever conceived when it comes to gluing the wings on. and because the wings are so thin, they're a bitch to pin.

Although my actual answer would have to be: everything. All fantasy, all 40k. I used to be able to understand that metal allowed for more detailed designs, but ever since the BA and DE came out, it's obvious that they have gotten around that limitation.


----------



## Franksta88 (Nov 18, 2010)

its supposed to be cheaper for them to make metal models thats why you see a lot of metal models still around especially unpopular ones.

HOWEVER i think they should all be plastic except special characters. All HQ/LORDS/HEROES should all the plastic like the empire and space marine kits. Highly doubt it would happen though.

But what i don't understand is that Stormvermin cost AU$83 yeah suire its 148 piece kit but Dark Eldar Kabalite warriors are 102 piece kit and cost only $41. Yes there are 20 stormvermin and only 10 kabalite warriors but come on $83? bit much.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Dark Riders, Witch Elves (they're still metal, right?) Executioners, Black Guard, RBT, Hydra, Cold One Chariot.
> 
> Screw the other races.


With you for Witch Elves, Executioners, and Black Guard, but Cold One Chariots are easy enough to fake from Tiranoc Chariots and Cold One Knights. Wouldn't mind seeing new plastic monsters, be it hydras or new dragons for non-ulthuan traitors.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

fantasy lord on juggernaut. Then there would be so many and cool conversesions!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Dark Riders, Witch Elves (they're still metal, right?) Executioners, Black Guard, RBT, Hydra, Cold One Chariot.
> 
> Screw the other races.


This.

10chara


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

at franksta the cost of the original mold costs more but over time plastic works ouy cheaper asthe mold lasts alot longer


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Everything, because metal sucks. Two-part plastic characters are better than two-part metal characters.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

All of them! I despise pewter......

However, if I had to pick a few, I'd say the Gnoblar Scraplauncher (which is a nightmare to put together), Tzeentch Screamers, and Fiends of Slaanesh.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

to me, the slann looks so top heavy on that tiny plastic rod that i always think it'll fall off, especially when seeing the one owned by one of the gw guys. in fact, just make everything all plastic, means we can save a bit of money and lose out on a bit of frustration lol


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Bloodthirster. Nightmare of a model - still haven't worked out how I'm going to get the wings on securely.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Any and all special units that need to be fielded in numbers over 10. Metal makes it so expensivyou have to forgo many options.
If I want witch elves I can't afford executioners or black guard..to say nothing of the quality of re models.
if they REALLY want to stick it to us... they could still make the.command unit metal and same price. Then they could still make money.
people would buy more of these if they were plastic.


And let many of us convert the command.


edit: sorry about the egregious typos. I'm dealing with a fever that gives me the choice: Vomit, or pass out. 

stupid Irony of a Nurgle army.....


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

blackspine said:


> Any and all special units that need to be fielded in numbers over 10. Metal make it so expensivyou have to forgo many options.
> If I want witch elves I can't afford executioners or black guard..to say nothing of the quality of re models.
> if they REALLY want to stick it to us... they could still make the.command unit metal and same price. Then they could stillake money.
> 
> ...


I honestly think they would make more money if they were plastic, because more people would be buying them because people would then want to bulk on them if they are there favorite type of unit.


----------

